
The Midterm Digital Divide [Google Data Shows GOP Outspending Dems Online] - drewem
https://medium.com/bpi-media/the-midterm-digital-divide-ddb7f06bf2bc
======
drewem
Disclaimer: I work for BPI, who published the post above.

Also, this report from Wesleyan University is related and shows the same
general trends. I would caution citing the data for specific races here as it
pretty noisy data that relies on some assumptions.

[http://mediaproject.wesleyan.edu/releases/091318-digital/](http://mediaproject.wesleyan.edu/releases/091318-digital/)

